# Hilfe: was am besten bei multiple image morphing



## Come2me- (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe vor, ein paar jpg-bilder von personen (z.B 10 personen), die in weißer unterwäsche fotografiert wurden, übereinanderzulegen, so daß durch mittelwertbildung/morphing eine einzige person rauskommt. 
dies mache von der frontansicht, rückenansicht und den beiden seitenansichten. 

mit welchem tool geht das denn am besten? möglichst eins, bei dem man die bilder in poser6 in den hintergrund laden kann. viell. kennt sich da jem. gut aus. ich habe damit noch nie was zu tun gehabt. viell. kann mir jem. helfen. vielen dank schon mal... 

grüße


----------

